# skeeter?????



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone hearing any reports from skeeter? North end south end? Go somewhere else. Did evryone quit fishin or forget to post. I only get to get over there on the weekends would be nice for a heads up. Thanks, Dave


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just got back! Camera doesnt work off this pc. but got 4 with the biggest 20in. 12fow chrome cycada. South side. Lost Alot of fish and stayed pretty steady till the sun popped. Prob be out sunday but not sure of witch end.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks jig. One of the few who will share info consistantly. Gonna give it a try. Maybe south end never fished down there before. I will ask linda for some pointers on where to head down there.


----------



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

I fished southend yesterday from 8am until noon. 20 feet of water, iced a 20 inch walleye and about a 5 pound channel catfish. Smallest jigging rapala in firetire with a minnow head on the treble. Ice is about 6-8 inches thick.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my first trip to skeeter this year, i decided to try the north end and went out of Linda's, this is looking back at Linda's from the first spot i tried. Walking into that relentless NW wind was pretty tough. See my tracks are already covered. (Linda's place is real nice!)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i tried in that first spot for a while at about 10', then made one more trek into the wind and got to 11'. This was typical ice thickness that I saw: (nice ice, clear bottom)


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

very slow fishing, caught three gills and four crappie...averaged about 1 fish caught per hour fished. disappointing.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a crappie....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

man north end is just not looking good at all!!....good job out there...be safe...thanks for the report


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

After jig posted he did ok on the south end the night before. Never been down there we decided to go north. Well we fished the buoy line sat. The fish were scattered. Drilled looots of holes looking for a drop off. Could'nt find any deeper than 9'. Did'nt notice any fish in buckets passing by all the huts by the buoys so we ventured a little south of them. The wind was brutal and made it hard to move around. We ended up with 4 gills and 4 croppie. I still cant get over the size of the croppie out there. Everybite was a one hit and gone. They did'nt want the medium size minnows they only took the small ones. I jigged a vibe all day with no takers. Changed colors all day. Linda said that the croppie were being picked up by the causeway. Last year in Febuary was good fishing. I might wait till then to go back out there. Nah, we'll be there next weekend. LOL


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

My brother, a buddy from work, and I joined Jig on the south end yesterday. Started out at sunup spread out between the western shore and the channel. pulled one walleye and some large crappies and perch early. My brother doing best to the west in 13.5 fow on a #3 hammered blue/silver swedish pimple. We moved to the channel edge at 11 am. I lost a nice 24" eye on a #2 gold swedish pimple in 21 fow. Fish came in suspended at 14' and broke of my jig while trying to grab it in the hole Pulled some nice crappies as well suspended from 13'-16'. Most of my crappies came on a bobber/minnow rig. All of my buddy's fish came on a plain 1/16 chartreuse leadhead w/ a minnow head. We didn't exactly hammer 'em, trip was about on par to the last couple.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Didnt take many pics on the ice. Here's a couple of the bigger one's.
14 and 12 inch 
A couple 11's


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Route 305 at the south end of the lake, is that where the launch is at that everyone is speaking of ? We crossed 305 on our way back to route 5 to get back to 76 west to come home. Thats a pretty big lake considering that we were at the bouy line fishing and to drive south till we come across 305. I did see a bait store heading south on county road 203 i believe that did'nt seem too far from 305. Just trying to figure out how to save time from going all the way to the north end if not needed. Thanks, Dave


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Tom NICE CRAPPIE!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dave you coming up from the south?


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

yep. Jig, I was talking with another ogf'er and gave me the skinny on the south end, all the places i hear of. Cemetary, old roadbed, 305 launch. Only thing now is to get out there. Next time I'm heading that way I have your number i will give you a ring Jig. All the info is GREATLY appreciated. Especially with not having been there before. I'm gonna have to get a handheld gps, but the boat motor is going in for cylinder repair at about 1500-2000 and so the gps will have to wait a few.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

We've fished the west edge of the deep channel on the south end four times now. Worked four different sections of it with the same results. Sometimes they've been at the base in 21-22 fow, sometimes up on the shallow edge. Not any great quantity, but some very nice fish every time. It's a place to start anyway.


----------

